# Modifier For Ip Cx Surgery - Need modifier for inpatient surgery



## SANDYB42012 (Apr 14, 2008)

Need modifier for inpatient surgery cancellation before and after anesthesia started for our anesthesia doctors.  I see 73 & 74 for outpatient and 53 for surgeons.


----------



## LGillstrom (Apr 17, 2008)

If the MDA has seen the patient, done the pre-anesthesia work (assessment/exam/etc) and then the surgery is cancelled for whatever reason, the MDA can bill for an inpatient consultation, as long as appropriate documentation supports this.  There is no appropriate modifier to be used with the CPT code for the procedure, or the anesthesia CPT (depending on what internal process you and your software use).


----------



## Onelm (Apr 17, 2008)

*cpt 58563*

can i bill for cx surgery for obgyn 58563-74, or is there another way of billing this to medicare?


----------

